# The Custom Shop at Wallace Brook Archery- String Package Deal



## UT Elk Stalker (Apr 14, 2009)

*You gotta try these strings!!!*

I got some of these strings this week and they are fantastic! They were serveved up tight and uniform. The length was perfect and when I installed them I did not have to add a single twist to get the bow into spec. They were right on the money.

Besides the strings being perfect Luther also included the targets he mentioned. I also ordered a few extra. The walkback tuning target is awesome, and the others are the perfect size to help resight in the bow. His ordering process was easy and he was able to answer all my questions. He is a great guy to deal with.

If you have not tried Luthers strings yet, you need to. He mentioned that he has a five day turnaround and that is what I was expecting. He had them done sooner than that and were to my door in 6 days from my order date.

I have found my new string maker. Here are some pictures of his work.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1101774


----------



## Hoyt Havoc (Jul 27, 2006)

*Top notch work!*

I've had 2 strings done by Luther and both were perfect in length. He's got it down guys and his prices are cheep for the quality you get. Thanks again Luther.
Tim


----------



## UT Elk Stalker (Apr 14, 2009)

Tim,

Let's see some pictures of your strings if you have some.


----------



## UT Elk Stalker (Apr 14, 2009)

TTT for the morning :wink:


----------



## UT Elk Stalker (Apr 14, 2009)

*Bump*

These are great strings!

Up for the night.


----------



## Hoyt Havoc (Jul 27, 2006)

UT Elk Stalker said:


> Tim,
> 
> Let's see some pictures of your strings if you have some.


Here's from a week ago, the other is on a bow my buddy is shooting.
Simular colors though. I didn't get a chance to tune it up yet.
View attachment 743532


View attachment 743535


----------



## UT Elk Stalker (Apr 14, 2009)

Looks good.

Another quality string by Wallace Brook Archery.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Hoyt Havoc said:


> Here's from a week ago, the other is on a bow my buddy is shooting.
> Simular colors though. I didn't get a chance to tune it up yet.
> View attachment 743532
> 
> ...


That looks real nice. I can't wait to get my bow back together and the strings on so I can show it off!


----------



## UT Elk Stalker (Apr 14, 2009)

TTT

for a great string maker!


----------



## UT Elk Stalker (Apr 14, 2009)

Ok guy/gals. If you are ordering these fantastic strings and cables let's hear about it. We want to keep Luther busy!


----------



## UT Elk Stalker (Apr 14, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## UT Elk Stalker (Apr 14, 2009)

Bump for some great strings.


----------



## UT Elk Stalker (Apr 14, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## bowhntr74 (Mar 3, 2010)

Ordered mine yesterday!!! Cant wait to get them on my bow!!!


----------



## UT Elk Stalker (Apr 14, 2009)

Up for the day. Some great strings here guys!


----------



## WallaceB String (Mar 9, 2009)

Have the new Gold color in stock from BCY in Trophy, .014 Halo and #24 Release Rope


----------



## WallaceB String (Mar 9, 2009)

:bump2:


----------



## UT Elk Stalker (Apr 14, 2009)

*20% off promo for 3 days!*

Ok guys and gals, 

If you order your strings in the next 3 days in the 452X string material you will get them for $52.00 and you will still get your targets as well as some excellent strings and service. You will need to enter "AT20" as a promo code to get them for this price.

Don't pass on this deal! You will regret it. These are great strings and Luther has a fast turn around time. Let's make his fingers bleed!!!

PM me or Wallace Brook Archery with any questions. We will get right back to you.


----------



## shuttle1 (Aug 31, 2009)

These strings are the best! There is no twist in them they fit great, and you will not regret it.


----------



## UT Elk Stalker (Apr 14, 2009)

*1 day + left*

Only a little over a day to get in on the promo, and then it will be back to the regular prices which are still a great deal for these custom strings.

Promo ends on March 31st.

The clock is ticking. Get those orders in. Lets see if we can get Luther slammed with orders in the next 36 hours or so.


----------



## UT Elk Stalker (Apr 14, 2009)

*Down to Hours*

Well the promo is down to the last few hours.

Thank you to all who have placed their orders. You will be receiving some great strings shortly. We are keeping Luther very busy.

Keep those orders rolling in so you can keep getting the shots off.


----------



## UT Elk Stalker (Apr 14, 2009)

*Thank you for your orders!*

Thanks to all of you who were able to get in on the promo price of $52.00 shipped. You can still get the same great strings at the great regular price. The promo price was to help move the 452X material to make way for more of the new BCY Trophy material. 

Thanks again for the orders and give these strings a shot. You will love them.


----------



## bowhntr74 (Mar 3, 2010)

*Strings*

Got mine in today and HOLY CRAP!!!!!!!!
These things are unreal! They fit as perfect as perfect gets. NO twist at all, look, feel and sound incredible!
Luther my friend, you have done it again sir. You are amazing and put out an amazing product. Plan on getting several orders very soon from some very jealous friends. 

Thanks again
Chris


----------



## bowhntr74 (Mar 3, 2010)

Bump for some great strings


----------



## shuttle1 (Aug 31, 2009)

You will not be disappointed with these strings! They are great, right one, no twist in the peep. Check these out.


----------



## UT Elk Stalker (Apr 14, 2009)

The strings look great. Let's see some more. I you ordered strings last month which I know a lot of you did show us some eye candy!

I want candy! I want candy!


----------



## UT Elk Stalker (Apr 14, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## WallaceB String (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for the recent orders!


----------



## shuttle1 (Aug 31, 2009)

These strings are the best! I'm not kidding, I've shot all kinds of strings, Barracuda, Winners Choice, Americas Best and so on. And I'm not lying, these are the best I've had, there is no twist at all, Once you have them on they are perfect, I love them!


----------



## shuttle1 (Aug 31, 2009)

Here are some pics of my new strings, they are Wallace Brook Archery, I'm telling you, they are perfect, no twist, nothing at all, If you are lookin for a great string drop him a PM, WallaceB String.


----------



## UT Elk Stalker (Apr 14, 2009)

Good looking strings Shuttle! Luther makes some great strings!

How are they shooting for you?


----------



## WallaceB String (Mar 9, 2009)

Trophy material is working great!!!


----------



## shuttle1 (Aug 31, 2009)

They are shooting great I love them, No twist, just shot my first 3d of the year last night, shot a 308 out of 360. So I shot pretty good!


----------



## shuttle1 (Aug 31, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## UT Elk Stalker (Apr 14, 2009)

shuttle1 said:


> They are shooting great I love them, No twist, just shot my first 3d of the year last night, shot a 308 out of 360. So I shot pretty good!


That is a great score! And you did it will the new strings from Wallace Brook Archery. Way to go. 

Keep shooting straight!!


----------



## UT Elk Stalker (Apr 14, 2009)

Bump for some excellent strings and great customer service!! 

Some of the best around.


----------



## UT Elk Stalker (Apr 14, 2009)

To the top for some excellent strings! Great customer service and a great guy!!


----------



## UT Elk Stalker (Apr 14, 2009)

*It's the weekend*

Everyone have a great weekend! :darkbeer:


----------



## UT Elk Stalker (Apr 14, 2009)

Back to the top for some awesome strings!

Give them a shot!


----------



## WallaceB String (Mar 9, 2009)

:bump2:


----------



## WallaceB String (Mar 9, 2009)

ttt


----------



## UT Elk Stalker (Apr 14, 2009)

Ok guy's. I just wanted to let you all know that Luther is still cranking out some of the greatest strings around.

Give them a shot! You will love them


----------



## WallaceB String (Mar 9, 2009)

Please visit my post in the Manufacturers & Retailers Emporium.
Thanks


----------



## zunobro (Mar 7, 2006)

*Nice String set!*

Bump for a great guy!


----------



## zunobro (Mar 7, 2006)

*Great Deal!*

I just received my order that I placed 4 days ago!! I love it! will be stringing it tomorrow! Thanks Luther!


----------



## WallaceB String (Mar 9, 2009)

Makes great stocking stuffers!


----------



## shuttle1 (Aug 31, 2009)

Ttt


----------

